# Are cat toys with catnip OK for rabbits?



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey!

I found some cool toys at Petsmart my guys would love -but they have catnip in them. I remember reading catnip was a safe herb, but most bunnies hate the smell.. would it be strong enough that they'd be upset/not play with the toy because of it? Could I somehow get the catnip out maybe if I washed it or took it apart?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if catnip would be ok. I usually just get the balls with bells, etc. for my bunnies. All my bunnies have stolen all the cats toys though, hehe. But I'm not sure about catnip for bunnies....may be dangerous. 

Emily


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a herb, and I've read it's alright for them - I've also read sometimes bunnies can get upset over the smell and not like the smell/taste.. which is my main concern if I buy a bunch of toys that won't be touched because of the catnip in them .


----------



## missyscove (Jul 9, 2008)

You can always get one and see what happens.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd want to risk it - even if I could "make it safe". I don't know about your rabbits - but mine are chewers. I think mine would be likely to overchew on it - just to get to the scent of what WAS inside...

Of course, I'm of the mindset that there are so many FREE things my rabbits like to play with - paper - cardboard boxes - toilet paper tubes, etc - why risk bringing home something that might not be safe...

Good luck in whatever you decide..


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought a really cool "wheel" type toy with a bell in it that had hard cat nip pieces in the end caps. I soaked it in hot water for a few hours and the cat nip softened up and broke apart and I was able to rinse it out through the air holes that were in those end caps. You may want to try that if it's a plastic toy. I have to say that my effort was greatly appreciated. My rabbits LOVE the new toy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

You know, catnip is a mint plant or in that area, but I still don't know that I would want the bunnies to chew it and then end up sick. I will see if I can find a definite answer but that's my opinion!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

I did find something stating that rabbits DO NOT like the smell of catnip and will stay away from a garden that contains it.


----------



## Marietta (Jul 9, 2008)

I found in Allexperts.com a reply toa question oncatnipby Dana Krempels. Dana says that catnip is a kind of mint which is non-toxic to rabbits, but adds that she has never seen a rabbit who wouldn't be totally disgusted by its taste!

Hope this helps.

Marietta


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks everyone! I searched in google and I think I got the same articles as you guys did, but was just wondering if anyone had experience withcatnip cat toys. Too bad the search engine on RO wasn't working, I remember a thread or two about whether catnip is alright, and I remember someone saying it was ok - but better to double check! 

I'll look around a bit more and be 100% sure, just in case. I've tried different toys around the house, but most get the 10 second tryout and then they ignore them, so going to try some new stuff hopefully.


----------



## miagi (Jun 19, 2010)

Any success with the catnip "treated" toys?


----------



## zednon (Jun 28, 2010)

I have caught ym rabbit playing with one of my catnip toys. Since, my male has never played with a toy in his life, and my female can't smell(I belive) she doens't care about nip. I'm just happy someone plays with it. I don't see the harm, its a herb, a type of mint, I've even grown it and made tea with the leaves.


----------

